# Vent gleek



## Yolk (Jul 30, 2012)

Anyone ever have to treat vent gleek? If so, how did you go about it? Thanks.

Ham____


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't even know what it is??? LOL I guess we will learn...  Jen


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Cloacal discharge?


----------



## Yolk (Jul 30, 2012)

@Jen---if you hear or read about something do a Google on it.
@Energyvet---It is a discharge and I am going to Google the one you posted.


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Yolk said:


> @Jen---if you hear or read about something do a Google on it.
> @Energyvet---It is a discharge and I am going to Google the one you posted.


 Thanks...I've been checking it out all morning! I have a hen that her vent was all wet and yucky...I washed her area and she looks better this morning. I think seeing the vent gleek on here jinxed me??  There is no smell so I guess thats a plus...I just don't know?? She is fine with the others, nobody bothering her. I'm keeping a close eye on her. Maybe she needs yogart? I'm still reading. Jen


----------



## Yolk (Jul 30, 2012)

@Jen---The treatment that was brought to my attention and WORKED was using a bowl large enough to soak the butt of said hen for about 5 min in warm water with Epsom salt (hand full) in it. Also using a syringe I feed her around 1tbs of the water/Epsom mixture. It took 3 days for it to work. The last day I also feed her sugar water with Nutri-drinch mixed together. Today she is good to go.


----------



## Lisav (Aug 27, 2014)

For vent gleek do the also not stand and lay limp? I just had her in warm water for 20 min checked vent for egg bound ( no egg ) but she did release a bunch of white discharge .. How many times a day do you water bath


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

First it is not vent gleek, its vent gleet. With a "t"

Vent gleet is a fungal infection their is drainage and a nasty smell. 

Lisav, your bird sounds like its in serious trouble. It would be best if you start your own topic and give as much information as possible. That white you saw is urine, and if its all white then she's had very little to eat.


----------



## Lisav (Aug 27, 2014)

Thank you .. I have started a new thread but no replies. I have her separated and will keep a close eye until I hear something or try to find a vet ..


----------



## birdlover (Nov 29, 2014)

I recently had a hen with vent gleet. And I'm so happy she is better now. Is your hen getting water, usually they will get huddled in some corner. So you should syringe feed her water. When doing this, make sure to point the syringe down the chickens right side, if it goes down the left she could drown. Also, I fed my girl yogurt, plain of course. She got better in 1 week, and I'm so relieved. One more thing you could do is to put apple cider vinegar in your flocks water. This cleans out unwanted bacteria, so it will keep the rest of your flock healthy as well. I hope she gets better, and I hope this helped.


----------

